
Show HN: Aircrud – No code, no installation admin framework - jkfr
https://aircrud.com
======
jkfr
Just add your APIs and spin up shareable admin forms and pages your whole team
can use. No installation, no code, platform agnostic -- we're automating admin
pages so you can focus completely on building your core product. Feedback
welcome!

